# What's you favorite romantic comedy?



## Cobalt (Nov 16, 2014)

Gotta go with this one because I'm a little crazy myself


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

Don't know if it would come under the category of romantic comedy (although there were a few funny parts) but I will say The Family Man with Nicholas Cage.
Still one of my favorites


----------



## Cobalt (Nov 16, 2014)

Kylie84 said:


> Don't know if it would come under the category of romantic comedy (although there were a few funny parts) but I will say The Family Man with Nicholas Cage.
> Still one of my favorites


Yeah, I don't know if it is but it's one of those feel good movies. I should watch that again.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I need to watch Silver Linings. Not much into comedies but Hitch was pretty good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

When Harry met Sally.

One of the few chick flicks I like.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flying_Dutchman (Oct 29, 2014)

Not my favourite genre but,,,


Say Anything.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Flying_Dutchman said:


> Not my favourite genre but,,,
> 
> 
> Say Anything.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I did like that movie but I've always been a fan of John.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

The Ugly Truth
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tangled123 (Jan 18, 2015)

Crazy stupid love


----------



## tangled123 (Jan 18, 2015)

Silver lining - one of my favourite too
The ugly truth - OMG that vibrating pantie dinner


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

tangled123 said:


> *Crazy stupid love*


I did a thread on this once ...
http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-c...vie-nice-guy-bad-boy-theme-i-had-no-idea.html....


One of my favorites...


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Notting Hill. 

(Also love Crazy Stupid Love and Silver Linings Playbook!)


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Transformers.


----------



## skype (Sep 25, 2013)

French Kiss with Meg Ryan and Kevin Kline. Cracks me up every time I see it.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

badsanta said:


> Some people don't get this movie but I really enjoyed it! You have to have already been in a very long term relationship to fully understand all the dark humor in this...
> 
> The One I Love (i think it is still streaming on Netflix)
> 
> The One I Love (2014) | Fandango [/B]


I could see the humor in the ending for sure. Just not worth the triggers for me.
Triggered bad reading up on that movie. Actually has a rape in it as well as lots of infidelity. Dark, yes, maybe funny to some but bad news for guys like me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

French fry, you rock.

A few of my faves:

Marrying Man The Marrying Man (1991) - IMDb

Prelude to a Kiss Prelude to a Kiss (1992) - IMDb

Love Actually Love Actually (2003) - IMDb

Princess Bride The Princess Bride (1987) - IMDb

Groundhog Day Groundhog Day (1993) - IMDb


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

It sucks that so many comedies think infidelity is funny. I can't watch a movie with infidelity unless it is realistic and shows the destruction caused by it.

I wish I could. I had just got back from a trip and hopped into bed with Mrs. Conan. We started clicking around on tv and started watching a comedy called "Extract". It had an infidelity theme with the wife cheating many times. I triggered so hard I became physically ill and started shaking. Ruined our evening. I feel like a cripple in this area.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I liked 50 first dates but my wife hated Adam Sandler. I just like watching Drew Barrymore.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Rom Coms are not my thing at all, actually I hate them lol

Love comedy though.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

The Proposal. 

The Family Man.

Top Gun.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Conan, were you cheated on in the past?


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Some I like and some I don't. I don't like the infidelity when I see it. I didn't see it before. Maybe it just didn't bother me as much? Anyway, I don't remember, but I do know I liked many romantic comedies in the past. I was watching As Good as It Gets (1997) - IMDb and started crying. No warnings, it just happened. Balled like a baby. Guess that means I liked it? 
Another one I liked was Midnight in Paris (2011) - IMDb, and I think there might have been some infidelity in it. I think the strength and clarity he found was what I liked about the movie. 

Those are only two. There are more, but I can't remember them at the moment. I have avoided watching them and go for old time movies because they don't seem to hit me as hard when I do see something I don't like. Maybe because black and white keeps them from being too realistic? Straight comedies are tough to find. I haven't found too many new ones that I even consider humorous. Their idea of comedy seems hurtful sometimes. The acting is usually terrible. I don't like gory movies. I don't enjoy the supernatural ones any more. Not sure what the heck I like. I guess I just go with what I know I won't hate or strongly dislike and see where it goes.


----------



## Observer (Aug 23, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim Vs The World
My Big Fat Greek Wedding
Bull Durham
and the best...Wedding Crashers


----------



## Flying_Dutchman (Oct 29, 2014)

Dark?

War Of The Roses was on TV here earlier. I was gonna watch it (again) but they're piddling around with the transmitter and it was all pixellated.

More to my liking. High com, little rom.

I like 'chick flick' drama/comedies. Fluffy rom-coms with happy endings seldom rock my boat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flying_Dutchman (Oct 29, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> I did like that movie but I've always been a fan of John.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Used to be, I'd struggle to name a bad JC movie. They weren't all great - like The Grifters - but largely above average.

Then he was in 2012.

What was he thinking?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> Conan, were you cheated on in the past?


Still trying to figure out what is going on with me. The first great love of my life betrayed herself and me to enter into a marriage of convenience. It was the biggest mistake she ever made and realized it soon after.

She tried to make amends with me later and reconcile with me but I was too hurt. Her betrayal devastated both of us.

Plus I lost a friend, suicide, after he was cheated on and my mother caused a lot of trauma with her infidelity and promiscuity. I'm working through it but don't really understand why I trigger so hard.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Flying_Dutchman said:


> Used to be, I'd struggle to name a bad JC movie. They weren't all great - like The Grifters - but largely above average.
> 
> Then he was in 2012.
> 
> ...


Yeah. His career definitely took a nose dive later on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cobalt (Nov 16, 2014)

Midnight in Paris was really good 

500 Days of Summer :smthumbup:


----------



## tangled123 (Jan 18, 2015)

ConanHub said:


> It sucks that so many comedies think infidelity is funny. I can't watch a movie with infidelity unless it is realistic and shows the destruction caused by it.
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I know what you mean, I have not been cheated (thats what I think) but my mother was and I was sure I am going to cry watching "crazy stupid love" but it was a little hard in the beginning but ending was hilarious!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

tangled123 said:


> I know what you mean, I have not been cheated (thats what I think) but my mother was and I was sure I am going to cry watching "crazy stupid love" but it was a little hard in the beginning but ending was hilarious!


Thank you. I appreciate it and will give it a try.&#55357;&#56842;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I was here back in...maybe the late nineties? Been too long maybe it was 2001? I think. Everytime I see the movie mentioned, I think about this place. We went up really early and I didn't get much sleep the night before. It was a little like a dream to me. One of my brothers and I went together. I guess we stood somewhere up around where you can see the bus way in the back in the one picture. It's changed since I went. There was lots of drinking alcohol and partying college students back then. I heard that was stifled and there are more children with adults. When I was there, there were small fires all over for those staying over night to keep warm and there was six to eight inches of snow on the ground. If you can get there, it's worth a weekend or even a day/night, just to experience it. 

Punxsatawney, not my home.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> It sucks that so many comedies think infidelity is funny. I can't watch a movie with infidelity unless it is realistic and shows the destruction caused by it.
> 
> I wish I could. I had just got back from a trip and hopped into bed with Mrs. Conan. We started clicking around on tv and started watching a comedy called "Extract". It had an infidelity theme with the wife cheating many times. I triggered so hard I became physically ill and started shaking. Ruined our evening. I feel like a cripple in this area.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Jess:infidelity is an symptom that something is missing from the relationship. 

Harry: yeah? Well that symptom is f!cking my wife.

-When Harry Met Sally

Now tell me you can't appreciate that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

lifeistooshort said:


> Jess:infidelity is an indicator that something is missing from the relationship.
> 
> Harry: yeah? Well that something is f!cking my wife.
> 
> ...


Actually haven't watched that movie.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flying_Dutchman (Oct 29, 2014)

As Good As It Gets.

Give me a day or two and I'll remember another.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Terminator. Or maybe Batman.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Secretary.
Harold and Maude


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Love Actually is somewhere at the top.


----------



## Observer (Aug 23, 2011)

My fiancee loves:

The Family Stone
Must Love Dogs

I think those are comedies...


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

SILVER LININGS PLAYBOOK is one of the best movies of all time. A cheating posom gets beat up, two crazy people heal each other, they learn to ball room dance, Robert Dinero is an ocd bookmaker, they actually made me fond of the Philadelphia Eagles, spoiler alert.............cheating wife gets dumped and everybody lives happily ever after.

Do not read the book, one of the few times a book was changed to be more realistic and it made the movie much better than the book.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

My life. Biggest romantic comedy ever lived.


----------



## Age (Jan 11, 2015)

Nothing is more romantic nor funnier than Anime stories. They have the best stories.  I crack up so bad.


----------



## Joey2k (Oct 3, 2014)

God help me, I have to say "Forget Paris"


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

The Walking Dead


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Just watched Silver Linings Playbook. Wonderful and edgy movie. It had funny parts but I wouldn't call it a comedy. It was very touching, human and wonderful as well as terrible like life can be.

Mrs. Conan and I were very invested, hooked good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BWBill (Jan 30, 2013)

Old School:

How to Steal a Million

Some Like it Hot


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Age said:


> Nothing is more romantic nor funnier than Anime stories. They have the best stories.  I crack up so bad.


Gotta admit I go for the Asian market myself. Bunch of over the top romantic fools! &#55357;&#56833;

Especially Korean romantic/comedy/dramas.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Here's one that surprised me and I liked it. 

Make Way for Tomorrow (1937) - IMDb

This is the trailer.

A few quotes of import:



> Pa: You know, I sometimes think that children should never grow past the age when you have to tuck them into bed every night.
> Max Rubens: That's right. When they get older, and you can't give them as much as other choldren, they're ashamed of you, and when you give them everything and put them through college,
> [He folds his arms]
> Max Rubens: they're ashamed of you.





> Lucy Cooper: A man and a maid stood hand in hand; bound by a tiny wedding band. Before them lay the uncertain years that promised joy and, maybe tears. "Is she afraid?" thought the man of the maid. "Darling," he said in a tender voice, "Tell me. Do you regret your choice? 'We know not where the road may wind, 'or what strange byways we may find. 'Are you afraid?" said the man to the maid. She raised her eyes and spoke at last. "My dear," she said, "the die is cast. 'The vows have been spoken. The rice has been thrown. 'Into the future we'll travel alone. 'With you," said the maid, "I'm not afraid."





> Lucy Cooper: Bark, that's probably the prettiest speech you ever made. And in case I don't see you aga- well, for a little while. I just want to tell you, it's been lovely, every bit of it, the whole fifty years. I'd sooner have been your wife, Bark, than anyone else on Earth.
> Pa: Thank you, Lucy.





> Pa: Fifty years go by pretty fast.
> Mr. Horton, Hotel manager: Only when you're happy. How many children have you?
> Pa: Five of them.
> Mr. Horton, Hotel manager: Really! I'll bet they've brought you a lot of pleasure!
> Pa: [Ironically] I bet you haven't any children.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

alphaomega said:


> *The Walking Dead*


Our kids would say this.. I heard the new season starts in a few weeks.....(I've only sat in with them 1 time -not for me!)... a few friends show up here at our house & they all watch together, a room full .. downing the pop corn & chips.. even our 7 yr old is sitting in (I probably shouldn't allow this - a little too late now- he's a zombie junkie too)...has become the Sunday night tradition around here.. 

I'm thinking of surprising them all with a t-shirt for the next gathering.


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

Filmed before I was even born, but still my all time favorite:


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Away We Go - Funny, touching, and complete with a great soundtrack.


High Fidelity - Nick Hornby story with John Cusack...what more is needed?!


Amelie - Quirky, entertaining and romantic.


----------



## Cobalt (Nov 16, 2014)

Four weddings and a Funeral


----------



## Cobalt (Nov 16, 2014)

How to Lose a Guy in 10 Days :smthumbup: love me some Kate Hudson


----------



## Curse of Millhaven (Feb 16, 2013)

Little Voice
Muriel’s Wedding
Strictly Ballroom
Moonstruck
Irma La Douce
Wild at Heart
Amelie
Secretary
Harold and Maude
Arthur (the original, of course)

All I can think of right now, but know there are more.


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

Personal said:


> When Harry Met Sally, I first saw it when I was 18 and have considered it to be one of my favourite films ever since.
> 
> My wife and I both really like "Trainspotting" (our second date and first evening date) and the "Secretary" with James Spader and Maggie Gyllenhaal.


Trainspotting is a romantic comedy? Which part?


----------



## scatty (Mar 15, 2013)

I LOVED "500 Shades Of Summer." I think that's what it was called!


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

Personal said:


> Well there's the romance between Renton and Diane plus lets not forget Spud's job interview and other comedic events. So although it is a bit unconventional I think it scrapes in (just).
> 
> P.S. Thanks for mentioning Amelie, Curse of Millhaven that's another terrific film that my wife and I both enjoy.


I guess I remember it more for junkies, the neglected newborn that dies while its parents are shooting up all day, Spud sh!tting the bed of his one night stand, and the toilet diving scene.


----------



## silentghost (Jan 28, 2013)

I find that romantic movies are abit too much for me....so I don't really care to watch them. I do have a few favourite action pack movies that I do like to watch..such as...

Indiana Jones 
Broken Arrow


----------



## SweetAndSour (Feb 25, 2012)

Cobalt,

I don't know what to say.

For us, divorce took about two years, one marriage councellor, one psychologist, three psychyatrist, three pedagog (child shrink), Enough psycho pills to kill fifty horses.

Three years later me, my Xwh0re and my kids are still shaking. No romance for me yet after four years.

In few months you covered all the ground, sorted everything, came out fine, and now you open a thread which includes romanticism and comedy in same sentence,

Man,,,,, I envy you, 

At the same time I feel sorry for your children and for anybody who is related to you romanticly. Relationships are not like romantic comedies .

And I am surprised with the number of people going along with this thread without taking Cobalt in context, where he stands, especially the ones who have been here long before I came and enlightened me with their insight.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

SweetAndSour said:


> Cobalt,
> 
> I don't know what to say.
> 
> ...


And a partridge in a pearrrrr treeeeeee.  Sorry for seemingly making light of your suffering. I'm stilllll going through the recovery years later. So, I sort of understand from my own perspective and have often wished I could get to the point of finding some humor in all of it. I guess I am finding acceptance very slowly. Maybe something in that to help someone. Hell, I don't know anymore.


----------



## Pooh Bear (Dec 28, 2014)

This is dated but: Sleepless in Seattle.


----------



## SweetAndSour (Feb 25, 2012)

SweetAndSour said:


> Cobalt,
> 
> I don't know what to say.
> 
> ...


I am quoting myself to correct myself.

On a second thought, members of TAM should be free to open any other thread FREE of their current situation.

So I appolagise cobalt and the rest, I'll add my movie here.

It is Betty blue.

Don't ask me how is it a comedy. I better think it is a comedy more than a tragedy.


----------

